# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess a pretty female model

## Eldritch



----------


## Alan

Iberian or Balkans.

----------


## BakodiP

Spain/Portugal or South American.

----------


## LeBrok

I have a feeling she's Albanian. ;)

----------


## Ike

She could be. I'm totally with Alan on this one. The left girl pushes it even more to Balkans.

----------


## LeBrok

> She could be. I'm totally with Alan on this one. The left girl pushes it even more to Balkans.


Yep, Balkans on the left, Portugues on the right.

----------


## Sile

lithuanian and indian

----------


## Eldritch

Iberian and Balkan aren't a country besides the guessing is only for left Girl, i have no idea about right one.

No guess is correct anyway.

----------


## ElHorsto

> Iberian and Balkan aren't a country besides the guessing is only for left Girl, i have no idea about right one.
> 
> No guess is correct anyway.


I'm confused now. There are three pictures. The left girl in the last pic is the same as the one in pic 1 and 2? She more resembles the right girl.

----------


## ElHorsto

Despite confusion, my bet: bulgarian.

----------


## Eldritch

> I'm confused now. There are three pictures. The left girl in the last pic is the same as the one in pic 1 and 2? She more resembles the right girl.


Sorry my confusion, i mean the guess is only for right one :) , the brown eyed girl.

Anyway she's not Bulgarian.

----------


## GloomyGonzales

She is Serbian or Former-Yugoslavian(Bosnian, Monte Negro, Croatian, Macedonian).

----------


## Aberdeen

Definitely more Mediterranean than northern European in appearance. I wouldn't have guessed Serbian. Could she be part Roma?

----------


## ElHorsto

Now I think she is somewhere from the western mediterranean because such big eyes are uncommon in east europe, but this is not supposed to be a bet now.

----------


## Eldritch

She's Serbian, Antonina Petkovic is her name.

----------


## Marko94

I think she's chinese or japanese? (t-r-o-l-l).
Just a question for help us.
She's european???

----------


## ElHorsto

> She's Serbian, Antonina Petkovic is her name.


That was not easy. I guessed Bulgarian because there are the most mediterranean looking people from all east europe. After that I would have never considered her to be serbian anymore. Thanks for the quiz.

----------


## Eldritch

> I think she's chinese or japanese? (t-r-o-l-l).
> Just a question for help us.
> She's european???


As i said above she's from Serbia so European by default.

----------


## Ike

Ye, face shape indeed is Yugoslavia. Teeth and eyebrows a bit Mediterranean traits, not seen in more than 5% here. Probably Montenegro origins.
The other one is more inland. Let's say Herzegovina.

----------


## Eldritch

> Ye, face shape indeed is Yugoslavia. Teeth and eyebrows a bit Mediterranean traits, not seen in more than 5% here. Probably Montenegro origins.
> The other one is more inland. Let's say Herzegovina.


I have no idea who the other is, she's Serbian too?

----------


## Ike

Dunno. But her face is.

----------


## Garrick

From Čačak, Serbian town on Western Morava. 

Fairly typical girl from region.

----------

